# breeding ball pythons 3 days on 3 days off?



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

hi, wondering if the 3 days on 3 days off is just for the males or 4 the females aswell? I put my male ball python in with my female for 3 days they have locked and now he has been removed, should I do what I was going to do and give my female 3 days off before pairing her with my other male bp or not? thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

How i do it is, i pair up on a Sunday night & leave together for 3 days (if a lock is seen then they get separated before), then i keep them apart & offer a feed & then start pairing again on the next Sunday night. You still need to offer a feed as some will carry on feeding whilst breeding (i have one male who is feeding still). My big 2kg+ female has stopped feeding but hoping my others will take today :whistling2:.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

corny girl said:


> How i do it is, i pair up on a Sunday night & leave together for 3 days (if a lock is seen then they get separated before), then i keep them apart & offer a feed & then start pairing again on the next Sunday night. You still need to offer a feed as some will carry on feeding whilst breeding (i have one male who is feeding still). My big 2kg+ female has stopped feeding but hoping my others will take today :whistling2:.


ok thanks, my male stopped eating in oct so I will try him again tonight (as ive only seprated them this morning after their 24hr lock) my female is still eating well she was fed 3 days ago so she isnt due a feed yet, when she is ready should I offer her more food than usual? I normaly feed her a large rat every 10 days should I offer her more when breeding? thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

morrismorphs said:


> ok thanks, my male stopped eating in oct so I will try him again tonight (as ive only seprated them this morning after their 24hr lock) my female is still eating well she was fed 3 days ago so she isnt due a feed yet, when she is ready should I offer her more food than usual? I normaly feed her a large rat every 10 days should I offer her more when breeding? thanks



You usually offer normal size food at the start of breeding & once she ovulates you offer her a small item. I would carry on offering food every 10 days as normal (or offer say a small rat every 7 days) & then drop the size down once you see her ovulate.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

ok thank you for all your help


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

morrismorphs said:


> ok thank you for all your help



No problem :2thumb:. Good luck, fingers crossed for a nice big clutch :2thumb:. what are you pairing up?


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

corny girl said:


> No problem :2thumb:. Good luck, fingers crossed for a nice big clutch :2thumb:. what are you pairing up?


well as its my 1st breeding I was hopeing for cinnamon X normal but my cinny isnt up 2 the job it seems lol so its gonna have to be normal X normal but all the same it will be wicked 2 hatch out my own bps :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

there's no need to pair that often.

I pair once per female shed cycle.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

every shed cycle? intesting 2 c everyone diffrent methods :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

markhill said:


> there's no need to pair that often.
> 
> I pair once per female shed cycle.



I have heard of this way too. I just went with how i was told by the breeder i bought most of mine from which was the 3 days in 3 days out (adapted it to 3 days in 4 days out as this works better for me).


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

morrismorphs said:


> every shed cycle? intesting 2 c everyone diffrent methods :2thumb:


if im not mistaken theres no point putting the male to her every 6 days (3 on 3 off) if hes locked with her already

id say pair about every shed cycle and some people just go by once every month seems to do it fine to be pairing (or 3 on 3 off if theres been no lock) the 3 day on and 3 day off rule is just because its simple to work by and if he has been locking it will exhaust him fast if hes not been resting its nothing to do with how often he should be paired with that same female IMO as 1 male can breed with 4 females and possibly more :2thumb:


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

eightball said:


> if im not mistaken theres no point putting the male to her every 6 days (3 on 3 off) if hes locked with her already
> 
> id say pair about every shed cycle and some people just go by once every month seems to do it fine to be pairing (or 3 on 3 off if theres been no lock) the 3 day on and 3 day off rule is just because its simple to work by and if he has been locking it will exhaust him fast if hes not been resting its nothing to do with how often he should be paired with that same female IMO as 1 male can breed with 4 females and possibly more :2thumb:


im even more confused lol, ive paired my male normal 2 my female normal but i'd like 2 try my cinny with her again as last time he really wasnt into it ( he was due a feed the following day lol) so now ive fed him should I try n pair him with my female after her nxt shed cycle then? or is it pointless as my normal male has locked with her already? thanks


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

morrismorphs said:


> im even more confused lol, ive paired my male normal 2 my female normal but i'd like 2 try my cinny with her again as last time he really wasnt into it ( he was due a feed the following day lol) so now ive fed him should I try n pair him with my female after her nxt shed cycle then? or is it pointless as my normal male has locked with her already? thanks


chuck him in, he'll get there eventually.
They can split clutch ( 2 dads, 1 mum) I had 2 split clutches last season with a Pastel and Mojave siring the same clutch.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

markhill said:


> chuck him in, he'll get there eventually.
> They can split clutch ( 2 dads, 1 mum) I had 2 split clutches last season with a Pastel and Mojave siring the same clutch.


yeah thought u can get split clutches although rare, i'll try my cinny on monday ( which is 1 week after last pairing with the normal male) n c how they get on I guess if they wanna get busy they will lol, my female is still eating well the same as my cinny :2thumb: so i'll give him a try and if nothing happens i'll take it as he just not that into her  thanks all 4 ur advice


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

morrismorphs said:


> yeah thought u can get split clutches although rare, i'll try my cinny on monday ( which is 1 week after last pairing with the normal male) n c how they get on I guess if they wanna get busy they will lol, my female is still eating well the same as my cinny :2thumb: so i'll give him a try and if nothing happens i'll take it as he just not that into her  thanks all 4 ur advice


is it the cinny's first season?
Sometimes they need a few tries to get the hang of it.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

markhill said:


> is it the cinny's first season?
> Sometimes they need a few tries to get the hang of it.


yeah it is, none of them are proven, its all of their 1st time lol, but my normal male I was confident he was a sure thing ( minute he sees a female hes sniffin them like crazy) my cinny on the other hand like u sed I think its gonna take him a while, hes still eating well and doesnt really know what to do when put with her :/ unlike the normal who got right in there for a 24hr lock :lol2:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

morrismorphs said:


> im even more confused lol, ive paired my male normal 2 my female normal but i'd like 2 try my cinny with her again as last time he really wasnt into it ( he was due a feed the following day lol) so now ive fed him should I try n pair him with my female after her nxt shed cycle then? or is it pointless as my normal male has locked with her already? thanks


this is how i personally do it, 

if your only breeding one male to one female id breed him 3 days on 3days off until ive seen 2 locks after that ill put the male to her every month or everytime she sheds

if your putting 1 male to more than 1 females i breed him 3 days on 3days off to each female until each hes has had 1 lock with each, then i breed him again so that ive seen 2 definate locks with each female then id breed him with each female every month


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

morrismorphs said:


> yeah it is, none of them are proven, its all of their 1st time lol, but my normal male I was confident he was a sure thing ( minute he sees a female hes sniffin them like crazy) my cinny on the other hand like u sed I think its gonna take him a while, hes still eating well and doesnt really know what to do when put with her :/ unlike the normal who got right in there for a 24hr lock :lol2:


some like mating more than others :lol2: one ive got in at the minute has locked with the female hes been put in with within a few hours of being put in there (exept once but the female was building follicles noticeably then) so i think he likes it quite a lot (just like his owner :lol2

as with another for example our lesser ive been trying to pair him for quite a while and ive only seen 1 lock with him which didnt last very long so prehaps he has been locking but only for an hour or so unlike the pewter most of his locks have been 8hour+ and i think 24hours is his longest lock ive seen which to be fair still isnt that long concidering they can be locked for days :2thumb:


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

eightball said:


> this is how i personally do it,
> 
> if your only breeding one male to one female id breed him 3 days on 3days off until ive seen 2 locks after that ill put the male to her every month or everytime she sheds
> 
> if your putting 1 male to more than 1 females i breed him 3 days on 3days off to each female until each hes has had 1 lock with each, then i breed him again so that ive seen 2 definate locks with each female then id breed him with each female every month


ok thanks alot  ive only paired once and had 1 lock so far so i'll pop in the cinny n try and get another lock ( so both normal and cinny have had a go lol) if he isnt intrested i'll do what u suggest and put a male to her every month, which will give me plenty of time to get some grub in my female  thanks again for your advice


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

eightball said:


> some like mating more than others :lol2: one ive got in at the minute has locked with the female hes been put in with within a few hours of being put in there (exept once but the female was building follicles noticeably then) so i think he likes it quite a lot (just like his owner :lol2
> 
> as with another for example our lesser ive been trying to pair him for quite a while and ive only seen 1 lock with him which didnt last very long so prehaps he has been locking but only for an hour or so unlike the pewter most of his locks have been 8hour+ and i think 24hours is his longest lock ive seen which to be fair still isnt that long concidering they can be locked for days :2thumb:


yeah maybe my cinny is just a little on the naive side when it comes 2 the female hes doing the tail wagging the same as she is and hes hugging up 2 her but thats as far as it goes so i'll give him another shot and c what happens :2thumb:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

morrismorphs said:


> yeah maybe my cinny is just a little on the naive side when it comes 2 the female hes doing the tail wagging the same as she is and hes hugging up 2 her but thats as far as it goes so i'll give him another shot and c what happens :2thumb:


yeah id just keep trying to pair the cinny tbh :2thumb: but if she already locked with another male i wouldnt bother exept for around when she starts to build follicles etc :2thumb:


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

eightball said:


> yeah id just keep trying to pair the cinny tbh :2thumb: but if she already locked with another male i wouldnt bother exept for around when she starts to build follicles etc :2thumb:


ok thanks alot, i'll give cinny a good try if nothing comes of it i'll just be happy 2 have normals tbh :2thumb: my 1st hatchlings


----------

